# An idea for a Fatty!!!



## jermz (Jun 24, 2008)

So I've been reading on these Fatties and I am intrigued to say the least. My wife cooks this dish all the time it's basically Italian Sausage, Green Peppers and Onions in a pan covered with home made spaghetti sauce. So I got to thinkin what if you took all that and rolled up a fatty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







So this weekend I will be attempting my first fatty using this recipe, please do try it if you like the sound of it and let us know what you think. 

1Lb of Italian sausage (hot, mild whatever)
1 green Bell Pepper cut and sliced
1/2 onion cut and sliced
Mozzarella cheese sliced
and some spaghetti sauce (I'll use the wifes homemade)

You'll probably have to go light on the sauce so it doesn't seep through the meat but it should be enough to get that taste in there!! 

Roll up that Fatty and smoke that baby till done!! Sounds like Good Eats right there!!


----------



## richtee (Jun 24, 2008)

A couple tips: Simmer the sauce, constant stirring so ya don't burn it- to almost a paste.

Also sautee' the peppers and onions a bit first before rolling inside.


----------



## jermz (Jun 24, 2008)

Definitely some good tips Richtee!! Simmer that sauce down to almost a paste so it's not so runny and sautee` the peppers and onions to soften them up a bit!!


----------



## diesel fanatic (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll have to try this one.  But I may leave the sauce out, then slice up the fatty, and drizzle the sauce over it on the serving plate.


----------



## jermz (Jun 24, 2008)

That actually sounds like a better idea. I can't wait until this weekend to cook one of these bad boys up!!


OH MAN I'M HUNGRY!!!!!!!


----------



## cahusky (Jun 24, 2008)

I made nearly the exact same thing this weekend but used ground beef instead of sausage (buddy doesn't eat pork) and added sun dried tomatoes. I have to admit the fatty stole the show from the butt and turkey breast. Everyone went crazy for it. I didn't warm the sauce as was suggested above but i did sautee all the veggies.


----------



## laughingpanther (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm deffinitely putting this on my list of things to smoke.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 24, 2008)

Have done this before and it's awesome.  First time I didn't simmer the veggies first and they needed it.  Second time, sweated the veggies a bit then stuffed.  I used a hot italian sausage removed from the casing, peps and onion.  I rolled up and smoked.  sliced and served on potato dinner rolls, drizzled with tomato sauce and sprinkled with parmesan cheese.


----------



## jermz (Jun 24, 2008)

And???? how'd they turn out ... from the sound of it ... I bet they were gooooooood!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh awesome!  In fact you resurrected the thought in my head, now I'm probably going to have to do some on Sunday.  I like to do a boat load and I supply my VFW with an afternoon treat of smoked meat!  They love everything I've brought down, but this is one I haven't sprung on them yet!  Italian sausage, pep, and onions is a huge favorite around here so I know this will go over big with them. I'll probably do a hot and sweet for those of timid tongue, even though the hot isn't really that bad.


----------

